# Cwc Military Question



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

A mate of mine has a CWC navy divers watch numbers below, he's thinking of selling is there much of a market for his watch?

0555/6645-99-7573314 462/95


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There's lots around, however looking at those numbers it would appear that it's been issued and to a Royal Marine. As for value probably around Â£55.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If it is a diver's watch and not a G10 it would be nearer Â£200 and yes there is a market for them, you would have no trouble selling a genuine issued watch on E-Bay.

New they are Â£250 but issued are always sought after, the numbers indicate 1995 so it may have seen some action.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends if it has an interesting history! New ones can be had from Silvermans.


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

It's definitely a divers issue watch, not sure on any action though.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Jontifosi said:


> It's definitely a divers issue watch, not sure on any action though.


Also depends on the condition. Was it issued in Portsmouth? that might be worth a few quid! :cheers:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> If it is a diver's watch and not a G10 it would be nearer Â£200 and yes there is a market for them, you would have no trouble selling a genuine issued watch on E-Bay.
> 
> New they are Â£250 but issued are always sought after, the numbers indicate 1995 so it may have seen some action.


Dam forgot those, assumed it was a G10 :hammer:


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

It wasa Portsmouth watch, i'll let the fella know to try ebay and expect somethign around Â£250 upwards then.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

If it was issued to a marine not a navy diver................ three letters spring to mind and the middle one stands for boat


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> If it was issued to a marine not a navy diver................ three letters spring to mind and the middle one stands for boat


0555 is the nato code for Royal Marines, so this is probably a special boat service watch. Another way to tell is if it's black PVD coated with a day/date display


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > If it was issued to a marine not a navy diver................ three letters spring to mind and the middle one stands for boat
> ...


I would also hazard a guess if thats its background that it has an interesting history given its issue date


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

There isn't any date on the watch... i'll try and get a photo from him


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As Jot said it's a 1995 issue (the last bit means it was the 462nd watch of 1995 (or to be more pedantic the case back was the 462nd to be stamped))


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello

Could anyone decipher this back plate for me please, its from a CWC divers watch.

0555 / 6645 - 99

7995443

I'm curious to know what the numbers mean ie is it a new watch or an old issued one.

I'd upload the pic from my desktop, but there's no option for that for some reason?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

*Forgot to mention the casing is Black presumably PVD & the dial has the DAY & DATE windows & it says QUARTZ also*


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tsam said:


> Hello
> 
> Could anyone decipher this back plate for me please, its from a CWC divers watch.
> 
> ...


looks like your missing the digits that date the watch........


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

tsam said:


> *Forgot to mention the casing is Black presumably PVD & the dial has the DAY & DATE windows & it says QUARTZ also*

















">


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

tsam said:


> tsam said:
> 
> 
> > *Forgot to mention the casing is Black presumably PVD & the dial has the DAY & DATE windows & it says QUARTZ also*
> ...


The lack of a serial number and issue date on the back of that particular example means it was probably bought from Silvermans rather than being issued by the MOD...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes, it looks like a new or newish one from Silvermans. It still seems to have the plastic film on the back. The RN diver's watch I purchased from Silvermans earlier this year had the same plastic film on it. A good watch, but certainly not issued. 

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

According to my son (who was in the RN and spent a couple of years in an Army Commando regiment) Royal Marines are sometimes issued with the standard RN diver and they can either have the RN designation or less frquently the RM designation. The black SBS version is also issued to some Royal Marine and Army Commando units as well as the SBS. Basically there is no hard and fast rule and you don't have to be a diver 

More often than not they use their own watches, G-Shock to the fore.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I will have to look out for Cwcs and Rollie subs when I'm next at Lympstone!


----------



## guido7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jontifosi said:


> A mate of mine has a CWC navy divers watch numbers below, he's thinking of selling is there much of a market for his watch?
> 
> 0555/6645-99-7573314 462/95


Hi! waiting for your pictures 

Cheers!

G


----------

